# Nuggets @ Raptors, Mar. 23rd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #69, 23 March 2007
Denver Nuggets [34-32] @ Toronto Raptors [37-31]
7:00 PM EST, Raptors NBATV, Fan590.com
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-nuggets-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0929.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0173.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0901.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0653.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0059.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0945.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0297.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

*
The Denver Nuggets lost last night in Chicago after winning five straight, including 
and upset victory over the Phoenix Suns. Denver has been scratching and clawing to 
maintain their playoff position in the deep Western Conference. Their visit to the 
Air Canada Center will be the third stop in a five-game Eastern Conference road trip
ending against the Cavs and Pistons Sunday and Monday. Carmelo Anthony and Allen 
Iverson combined for 59 points against the Bulls but the Nuggets committed 22 turn-
overs. Fifth-year pro Nene has been putting together a nice run with three straight
double-digit rebounding efforts including an 18/12 game last night in which he shot
7/9 and had four blocked shots. While Denver certainly looks imposing inconsistent
play has seen them lose to Golden State, a Yao Ming-less Houston team, and the 
Minnesota Timberwolves. Toronto is coming-off a big home win over the Orlando Magic
that halted a two-game slide. The Raps are five and five in March and are inching 
closer and closer to clinching the Atlantic Division crown, potentially their first.
Toronto plays Boston and Washington on the road next week and has Miami at home. 
The game tips at 7PM on RapsTV and the Fan590.com. Chuck Swirsky bobblehead night!*​</td></tr>​


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

not looking forward to this one, if parker doesnt play i think Melo will go off


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Hopefully we have Jose and AP back for this one, they would really help out. Gonna be a tough game to win, I think they are gonna throw a combo of Camby and Nene at Bosh, which could potentially give him some problems. Lets go Raps!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

It be great to get some bodies back in the lineup for this one. I was going to go to this game instead I have to go to work. Thankfully, RapsTv will save my butt again.

Raps win 107-105.

Go Raps!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Carmelo scores 114, we beat the Nuggets 115-114.

After the game, Carmelo calls out the ignorant who said that Durant could win the national title because Melo did and he's better then Melo, and tells them off.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

their lineup is scary good.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Camby is questionable due to back spasms.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Do back spasm's make you spazz? I've often wondered that... or like tighten up your back involuntarily, a huge upperbody twitch... If so, I'd love to see video of that.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

No they dont make you spazz. They lock up your back and you cant move. Sometimes youll even fall to the ground and lay in pain until it stops... Then youll feel paralyzed for a bit. Your back may hurt after that for a short period of time, forcing you to make as little movements as possible


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Nugs have finally come together. Gonna be tough to get a win here.

Nene is throwing down some of the most beastly dunks in the NBA.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Dixon is starting, didnt catch if it was for TJ or MO but i know he is


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Good start so far lets hop the Nuggs are tired

8-0 Good guys


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

The Raps are on fi-yah out of the gates! The Raptors are on a 10-0 run to start out the game. 
Timeout Denver.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Very nice layup by Bosh, courtesy of Ford. The Nuggs are 0-15 shooting to start off the game.

12-3 Raps.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Denver scores first bucket. Raptors still lead 14-3


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice start...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

16-5 lead, Dixon offensive foul, cant let them get back into the game


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bosh with an emphatic dunk. He's got 8 pts.

20-7 Raptors.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Holy smokes Dr. Jones! Hold onto your potatoes!

Raps with one of their best starts of the year.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Holy smokes Dr. Jones! Hold onto your potatoes!
> 
> Raps with one of their best starts of the year.



oh for sure, statement game anyone????

27-9


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

5 point swing for denver 27-13


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mo Pete with a buzzer-beating threeee! Oh baby, Mo Pete!

36-15 Raps after the 1st Q.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

36-15 to end the Q i have a sick terrible feeling that Denver will come back


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

36-15 Raps

70% shooting...."gold star" material


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Oh HELLS yeah. What a quarter by the Raps. 

TJ and Bosh have really elevated their games after those two bad losses. They're leading and everyone is supporting. Great to see.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

TJ has 8/8/3, first triple double maybe?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Indiana is also blowing out miami 33-9


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Raptors up by 25! Garbajosa is having a very good game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

The humpty dance is the dance - DO THE HUMP!

I love Kris and Joey off the bench. They're only just starting to get it together.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

starting to get sloppy (according to radio broadcast) cant let this one get away i will be so angry


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

madman said:


> starting to get sloppy (according to radio broadcast) cant let this one get away i will be so angry


If you'd like, you (or anyone else for that matter) can PM me for a link to watch a live streaming of the game (or any other NBA game) on WMP for free. It's the Denver broadcast and the picture is alright but it gets the job done.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raps are doing great!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

62-35 Raptors leading.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Odd foul just called. No idea what happened there.

62-38


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Garbo for THREE!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Garbo for three AGAIN!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow garbo cannot miss hopefully he can continue in the 2nd half


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Woot Mo Pete!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Humphries just blocked AI's shot.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Denver just turned the ball over.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

72-43 at halftime, wow just wow


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Standing O for the Raps! 

*72*-43!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Standing O for the Raps!
> 
> *72*-43!


well deserved, cant let them get back in it at the begining of the half, we need to come out strong and just crush them


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

The Iceman said:


> If you'd like, you (or anyone else for that matter) can PM me for a link to watch a live streaming of the game (or any other NBA game) on WMP for free. It's the Denver broadcast and the picture is alright but it gets the job done.


Iceman, I sent you a PM...if you don't mind sending me a link to watch the game.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

www.dewsaw.com

just click on the link for raptors vs denver it should open up otherwise u'll have to install some program.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Dominant first half. Everything is clicking on both ends of the court. 

What a block by Hump on AI!


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

sammysamosa said:


> dewsaw.com
> 
> just click on the link for raptors vs denver it should open up otherwise u'll have to install some program.


THANKS DUDE!!! PROPS


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

sammysamosa said:


> www.dewsaw.com
> 
> just click on the link for raptors vs denver it should open up otherwise u'll have to install some program.


any idea if it works for mac?


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

dunno...u'll just have to try and see...install window's media player if u can


----------



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

this is a wicked a$$ kicking


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

sammysamosa said:


> www.dewsaw.com
> 
> just click on the link for raptors vs denver it should open up otherwise u'll have to install some program.


Yeah that's the link. Lol, I didn't want to post it, didn't want to violate any rules...



It's like a free NBA League Pass, I found out about it just last week...


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

This is awsome, we are leading by 29 at the half.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

The Iceman said:


> Yeah that's the link. Lol, I didn't want to post it, didn't want to violate any rules...
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a free NBA League Pass, I found out about it just last week...


Quick note, tell EVERYONE you know about this site, otherwise it'll get shut down and there will be no more free NBA games...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hmm i wonder what this game would've been like had Andrea and AP played


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Melo his a 3 timeout TO 85-53 with 5mins left


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

reggie evans slipps foot under bosh ****ing dirty play


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

man that was a nasty ankle twist....hope Bosh is alright


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Who got teched up?
*EDIT:* Nevermind. That's what I get for not paying attention.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Hopefully Bosh's injury isn't serious and he'll be back soon.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Hopefully Bosh's injury isn't serious and he'll be back soon.


hasnt came back from locker room as far as i know


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

92-59 with just over 2mins left in 3rd Q dont think bosh will come back unless denver goes on a huge run, hopefully its nothing serious and wont miss any time, but just what we need now more injuries


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

T.J. Ford haters, put your hands up!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, I went downstairs to grab something to eat and Bosh gets injured? Did it look bad? 

Come on, please, we can't afford to lose Bosh too. Damn, why do the basketball gods keep on hatin' on us?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

The Iceman said:


> Damn, I went downstairs to grab something to eat and Bosh gets injured? Did it look bad?
> 
> Come on, please, we can't afford to lose Bosh too. Damn, why do the basketball gods keep on hatin' on us?


not really, looked APs injury


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

95-64 to end the 3rd, still no update on Bosh?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

evans just threw his leg under calderon this is gonna get ugly


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

These Denver broadcasters are saying Bosh is out with a sprained right ankle and will not return to tonight's ballgame.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

The Iceman said:


> These Denver broadcasters are saying Bosh is out with a sprained right ankle and will not return to tonight's ballgame.


yea not a surprise this game, but i really hope it is nothing serious, the league has to do something about it


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I can't believe Joey G missed that.


HOLY CRAP! Awesome play by the Nuggets.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

evans does it again anyone else notice it??


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

What?!?!?!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i love how a flagrant gets so much attention from the refs, but this foot under the shooter defence gets nothing, i really hope the league is watching this


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

madman said:


> i love how a flagrant gets so much attention from the refs, but this foot under the shooter defence gets nothing, i really hope the league is watching this


i agree. it's getting a bit ridiculous. plus, that was not a flagrant IMO.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> i agree. it's getting a bit ridiculous. plus, that was not a flagrant IMO.


i dont think it was a flagrant 2, it was a flagrant though


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Vintage Mo is back!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

madman said:


> i dont think it was a flagrant 2, it was a flagrant though


i'm still a bit undecided. i had no idea they called a flagrant 2. :S


MO PETE WITH ANOTHER THREE!!! :yay:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> i'm still a bit undecided. i had no idea they called a flagrant 2. :S
> 
> 
> MO PETE WITH ANOTHER THREE!!! :yay:


i think it was a flagrant 2, thats 2 shots and the ball right? if not my bad


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

nice up and under for slokar


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

121-94 final now we wait to see whats going on with bosh


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

We Win!!!


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

madman said:



> i think it was a flagrant 2, thats 2 shots and the ball right? if not my bad


no...any flagrant is two shots and the ball. flagrant 2 is an automatic ejection i think.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

what a win. i love this team. nice little interview with Hump after the game; i think he'll stick with the organization.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

What is the crowd chanting right now in Raptors Post-Game?

*EDIT:* They're chanting "LEO!" LOL!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> What is the crowd chanting right now in Raptors Post-Game?
> 
> *EDIT:* They're chanting "LEO!" LOL!


 :biggrin:
They're chanting "Leo Bobblehead" 

Awesome game!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

JS03 said:


> :biggrin:
> They're chanting "Leo Bobblehead"
> 
> Awesome game!!!


lol. XD They need a Colangelo bobblehead.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Before this game, the magic number was at 9. After we won this game, it went down to 8. Since the Nets lost, does that mean the magic number is at 7?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bosh says that his injury isn't bad.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey madman, Bosh is talking about how Evans is sticking his foot underneath jump shooters.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Good to see Mo having a good game. 
I hope Bosh is okay.
I hope Parker can return soon.

I did not expect us beating Denver with our horrible past record against them, but I guess they proved everyone wrong tonight. Maybe it was because Denver is tired with the back to back.
Anyways, very nice win tonight. I didn't get to see the game, but I guess it was a blowout from the very 1st quarter.

Peace everyone.

P.S. What flagrant???


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh got off easy. Evans could've given him the patented reach-around and grabbed him by the pills.


Enormous win. We needed this kind of confidence booster. You could tell that the Nuggets didn't know what hit them and weren't about to spend much energy responding.


Good to hear Bosh's ankle isn't bad, though. A few days rest and he should be fine.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, it was clearly Rasho that caught Evans in the mouth, not Peterson. The tech will probably be switched by league offices on Monday.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Also, it was clearly Rasho that caught Evans in the mouth, not Peterson. The tech will probably be switched by league offices on Monday.


I hope the league will review it. Mo's already picked up one flagrant this season before this one. :S


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Great win for the Raps, hopefully Bosh and AP can come back soon. We don't need this right now.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raptors 2-game winning streak is currently the longest in the East.

:cheers:


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

This is awsome, we already have 11 more wins than we did last season.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> Before this game, the magic number was at 9. After we won this game, it went down to 8. Since the Nets lost, does that mean the magic number is at 7?


Yeah, I think the magic number is 7 now.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

JS03 said:


> Yeah, I think the magic number is 7 now.


it is, both NY and NJ lost


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

JS03 said:


> Yeah, I think the magic number is 7 now.


Alright! :cheers:


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

talk about a _relief_, man. the raptors were fantastic tonight. utterly unbeatable, imo. yeah, denver didn't come to play at all, we would've beat them regardless of how we'd played, but we performed at a top level anyway. such a relief given how we'd played of late. 

for the raps as a team to put up a monster like that was much needed, but for mop to play the way he did was another, individual kind of relief. we need value from mop down the stretch and into the playoffs, imo, and i'm glad he found his stroke again tonight. i'm not surprised that it was a 'circus shot' that seemed to turn his tides for the better. good stuff.

tj had what i would call a nearly perfect first 18 minutes. part of it had to do with the atrocious denver defense, i think roger mason jr would've picked them apart, but he was making decisions tonight that he sometimes fails to make. that was special. his understanding of his teammates- their habits, strengths and weaknesses- has taken him to the next level. i'm just hoping he doesn't get thrown out of whack when bargs and parker return to the fold. his rhythm was excellent tonight and his confidence followed suit. he looks like he's in much better shape than he was earlier in the year, too.

chris' injury sucks but it still brought a good feeling to the table when the look on his face _while_ he was dealing with the pain was the look of a man. he was angry but you didn't really know if he was hurt. he wasn't asking for attention. conversely, vince went down tonight himself, i'm not sure if you saw it, and i mean, he went down like a ton of bricks- lying on the floor motionless as if he'd been blown away by a twelve chamber rifle. and guess what... he later returned to the game, no questions asked, hopping around with jovial energy as if nothing had happened.

i'm not picking a fight here, i'm just stating the obvious: it's good to have a leader today who hasn't gone over to 'that side' of the sport yet, a leader who doesn't feel he's always under the world's microscope. i feel for vince because it's not entirely his fault that he's become this way, and i'm satisfied that chris hasn't become that way at all (yet). it's a lot easier for me to be proud of a team/star who i _respect_ and relate to than it is to be left to hope and cross my fingers that he'll change for the better sometime in the future.

tonight's game brought a lot of good energy to the mix. the raps deserve bonus points from all those (including myself) who've criticized their play recently. they were phenomenal. 

peace


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Damn straight.

I've been in a cave for the last 16 hours and had no idea what happened last night. This is the first thing I read this morning:



> "I'm really impressed by this team. They might have the best talent in the Eastern Conference," Karl said. "Their eight or nine guys know how to play. Detroit has probably the best starters in the league, but this team has great players. They have a chance to be a great team."


And way to go Rasho!


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

WOW .. great win for the raps. 10 days ago on the Magic Number thread i predicted a loss against the nuggets. i was right on the first 4 games but wrong on this one. next game is in boston an i predict a win for the raps. lets see what happens. hope that bosh is ok.


----------



## chulo (Jun 29, 2006)

i was at the game and noticed a few things:

-T.J.'s court vision is amazing
-Jey graham is an amazing athlete, but i think he has a low b-ball iq
-AI complains A LOT on calls, i think thats one of the reasons why he gets so many in his favour
-Nene talks a lot of trash, could see him mouthing off to Rasho in the post
-Evans throws a lot of elbows in the post and is a very dirty player
-Bosh could've easily scored over 30 points in this game if he wanted to (if he didn't get injured) no nugget could guard him
-Carmelo didn't seem to care and didn't play with passion as i thought he would


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

chulo said:


> -Carmelo didn't seem to care and didn't play with passion as i thought he would


He also showed this in the post game interview


----------

